# What are these?



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

WTF are those orange things draped over the power lines?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

uhm, protection for construction, equipment, and personnel, even the poco guys use them sometimes


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

papaotis said:


> uhm, protection for construction, equipment, and personnel, even the poco guys use them sometimes


*Lineman Electrocuted After Contacting Energized Conductor While Working From the Bucket of an Aerial Lift Truck in Virginia*

[old story, but relevant]


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

They are insulating blankets/sleeves...generally called "rubber goods".









[crappy shot, I know]










http://www.brenco-inc.com/catalogsections/rubbergoodsandcoverup.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Line hose. It has a class rating the same as rubber gloves and protects people from accidental contact with the wires. 

I assume they had a crane or pumper truck in their for that foundation and couldn't keep proper clearance from those lines, so the POCO put on cover-up.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> I assume they had a crane or pumper truck in their for that foundation and couldn't keep proper clearance from those lines, so the POCO put on cover-up.


Looks that way to me also :thumbsup:


----------

